# Why do some women love lingerie and others hate it?



## tryingtoenjoylife (Mar 30, 2012)

I know that it is different strokes for different folks, but this is a serious question.

First, if you read other posts, my wife and I are rocky as hell. She is "trying" which means she is having sex more frequently, but that is about it. She doesn't initiate, she doesn't take control, she doesn't care about foreplay for me.

One issue throughout our marriage has been lingerie. I love it, always have, always will. I like all of it, teddies, thigh highs, corsets, you name it. The more colorful the better. I know that men are more visually stimulated, but that is me.

My wife absolutely refuses to wear lingerie. I know she is a bigger woman, but that doesn't bother me. I think she looks good in it and since I am the only one seeing it (supposedly) isn't that what is important? I don't need it all the time, but once in awhile would be a pleasant surprise - and a real turn on. Yeah, I get the whole comfort thing, but the lingerie can come off, too. Also, what turns you one more than someone else who is completely absorbed in you and your pleasure?

I have tried and tried to get her to wear it. We even shopped on line together and she picked it out. She wore the outfit once and hasn't since.

Are there any ladies out there who used to hate lingerie and now don't or any ladies out there who don't like it but will wear it for their husband from time to time. I would appreciate the advice.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

back in my 30's, my husband bought me a beautiful Merry Widow black satin outfit with stockings and all.. At the time I pretty much hated him and hated sex. I threw it at him and told him to return it. I was a different person then in a different marriage.

Now, I love it when he buys me that stuff...come to think of it, he hasn't bought my anything new for two years! Hmmm?

I suggest you lay the outfit out for her and ask her to wear it for you. If she has body image issues, you will almost always have to be the instigator of lingerie. Who would give a gift when they don't value it? I hope your wife learns to value her body for the gift it is!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

My wifee is also a bigger woman and refuses to wear anything sexy. This is due to her insecurity and her size. If she was very fit, she'd probably wear anything and want sex all the time. Insecure and maybe shy.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Women think that lingerie is for showing off perfect bodies. So they don't want to wear it unless they have a perfect body.

Men think that lingerie covers up flaws so they don't understand why women wouldn't wear it to accentuate the positive.

Sigh.


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

Maybe it's a confidence thing .... maybe it depends on how a woman feels about herself. I have always LOVED sexy lingerie, it makes me feel sexy, I LOVE the reaction I get from my husband. I feel good about my body .... I have always been a size 8 (UK size) which I think has helped me stay confident about how I look .... I look pretty good for a 45 year old woman .... or at least I think I do and that's what's important!


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I've always disliked it, I just don't feel like me in it. I have worn it a few times for H, he doesn't really seem to care so I don't bother. If he really loved it and requested it I would probably do it more often. He seemed to like it better when I made breakfast for him wearing just my apron


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My STBW isn't really big on it either, but isn't opposed by any means. She has some that she will wear from time to time just to mix it up. Myself, I'm not overly fussed either. I like it, but don't mind her not wearing it either. Most of the time she wears a big t-shirt to bed, or a nightgown, or pajama pants. Pretty plain stuff, but she is usually out of it within minutes of us hitting the bed. 

The fact that she only wears thongs and seldom wears a bra...and we have sex 10+ times a week pretty much makes the whole lingerie think a non issue for us.


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

I am a bigger woman, too, like your wife. I work out almost every day and I think I carry my weight well and I love lingerie! I love to shop for it, try it on, take pics of myself in lingerie and I love to tease my SO by sending him the pictures. I was lucky enough to find a man who LOVES lingerie too. He'll shop for lingerie with me, look online, suggests outfits for me, sometimes the lingerie doesn't even come off when we have sex... It is not easy to find nice lingerie for larger sizes and it can be quite frustrating. I guess clothes manufacturers think that only skinny women should wear pretty outfits. Unfortunately, if your wife isn't into lingerie, there is not much you can do to convince her otherwise


----------



## MambaZee (Aug 6, 2013)

It's a personal preference. I like it, but can do without it. H has bought me pieces over the years and I wear them, but honestly, I only end up wearing it for a few minutes anyway, so I can't see why he spends the money, lol. I'm much more comfortable sleeping in soft cotton.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I have bought lots of lingerie for my wife over the years. Most of what she wears is silky and feels great against her skin. She does wear certain items on occasion because she knows they drive me crazy. She also will wear a pair of her "special panties" about once a month. I really appreciate that about her, and she does make an effort to do this.

I find that sometimes, it is a good idea to lay something sexy out on the bed when she is taking a shower. 9 times out of 10, she will put it on after drying off. 

Sexy suggestions are often welcome...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband never cared about it so he never bought me any over the years... when I got really HOT in the past wanting sex, I would purposely slip one of the few things I had on.....of course he liked it ...he knew I READY to roll....

In Mid life, I went on an obsessive Lingerie kick... feeling like we missed this part of excitement....I was thinking, why in the hell didn't he buy me more of this.. it could have jacked up our sex life or something...opening up a package like that...darn him...

...he'd just say it was coming off anyway, I didn't need it. 

It makes ME feel sexier - so I Do like it.. I could kick both of us for not getting into taking more Erotic photos in our youth, posing with lingerie..him in them too...so we did this in our 40's... better late then never.


----------



## behappy123 (Jan 5, 2013)

tryingtoenjoylife said:


> I know that it is different strokes for different folks, but this is a serious question.
> 
> First, if you read other posts, my wife and I are rocky as hell. She is "trying" which means she is having sex more frequently, but that is about it. She doesn't initiate, she doesn't take control, she doesn't care about foreplay for me.
> 
> ...


I will wear it once in awhile to spice things up and because I know my husband likes it but I don't do it because I like it. Is your wife comfortable in her own skin?

That was the biggest problems for me was that I didn't feel like I looked good in it. No matter how many times he would tell me how sexy I was, I didn't believe him because I didn't feel that way. 

Once I gained confidence, it got a lot easier to wear it but it is definitely out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in the I don't like it unless I'm a size 4 camp.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

I find it mostly uncomfortable, mostly silly,.and don't really get the sex appeal of most of it.

My H never asks me to wear it, never buys it, and doesn't seem to care about it one way or the other. Naked is better, IMHO, and we'll both often just hang out that way when alone.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Women think that lingerie is for showing off perfect bodies. So they don't want to wear it unless they have a perfect body.


Wow, this is perfect. I know that this has been my exact thought process. I've been trying to get over it. Victoria's Secret commercials don't help though.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

> My H never asks me to wear it, never buys it, and doesn't seem to care about it one way or the other.


My husband is the same way. In 31 years of dating and marriage, I can't remember him once bringing it up or buying me any lingerie. Maybe he figures it all comes off anyway.


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

Lots of threads on here PLUS the media mentioning how imperfect womens bodies are. Then you have countless threads on porn addiction and H's storing pics of naked airbrushed fake model women on their phones. 

Geez I wonder why some women feel insecure about their bodies and how they look in lingerie??

I buy stuff that makes me feel sexy and try to tap into my femininity. Whenever I wear it I have to act naughty or become an alter ego really just to pull it off! I will put on heavy makeup and fluff up my hair and really become a sex kitten. It takes practice and sometimes I'm in the mood and sometimes not.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

My wife is a size 3 with a 34DD bust. And yet she claims that nothing from Victoria's Secret will fit her.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> My wife is a size 3 with a 34DD bust. And yet she claims that nothing from Victoria's Secret will fit her.


She's right they don't.

They don't make flattering lingerie for busty women.

Most if their stuff is for C cups or smaller.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


>


I'm a 32D and I struggle finding things that fit. Most don't but I've learned to let it go and wear it anyway. Sigh. He still loves it even though I think little triangles on big boobs look silly. Lol


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> She's right they don't.
> 
> They don't make flattering lingerie for busty women.
> 
> Most if their stuff is for C cups or smaller.


:iagree:

And it's filled with padding. I don't even waste my time going in there.


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

I get the sense that there are much deeper issues between you and your wife than her distaste for lingerie.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I will share this about lingerie. I used to love to receive, buy and wear lingerie for my husband. However, after my pregnancy, my husband stopped buying it and also stopped asking me to wear it. As time passed, his interest in seeing me in it did seem to re-awaken. But that renewed interest accompanied a serious lessening of the emotional intimacy of our marriage. I eventually found myself feeling, far too often, as if I were merely a warm hole for my husband - a toy or a doll. His strong, urgent, nearly manic-toned suggestions for me to wear lingerie that was no longer pretty or feminine but more "hard-core" if you will, did nothing to alleviate my feelings that our sex life really had little to do with me as a person. In other words, since I already felt like a human blow-up doll for my husband's use, him wanting to dress up that doll in kinky outfits didn't really do much for me. I started to really push back on wearing lingerie. I needed him to see "me" and it felt like the lingerie was just another distraction allowing him to avoid that.

I think some women simply enjoy lingerie for their own pleasure - they personally feel sexy wearing it even if no one else sees it. But for women who don't really fall into that category, the quality of the overall relationship matters. A woman who feels loved and desired for herself and who trusts her partner will be much more up for "dressing to please" her mate.


----------



## bewilderness (Jun 11, 2013)

If your wife has body issues, you might consider getting her a gift certificate with a really great boudoir photographer (a female photographer, preferably). Boudoir photography has come a long way. She will love the photos and you will too. 

This is not an area where you skimp. A bad photographer won't know how to pose a bigger woman and the results will be disastrous. Seek out the best in your area. I can almost guarantee that she will see herself in a new light (no pun intended).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Rowan said:


> A woman who feels loved and desired for herself and who trusts her partner will be much more up for "dressing to please" her mate.



:iagree: 1000%


----------



## Skate Daddy 9 (Sep 19, 2011)

Next time it is her Birthday don't wrap any of her presents. When she ask why just tell her wrapping paper is like lingerie and that you got the impression that she did not like the anticipation of unwrapping her gift. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkVy2FeqIyc


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

As my husband once said, "what's the point? I'm just going to take it off you in five minutes". He likes it, but he just doesn't understand, from a practical standpoint, my spending 50 dollars on a sexy corset and stockings if they won't even be worn that long.

Now, I do own several very nice bras and undies, because wearing something pretty underneath my clothes just makes me feel prettier and in a pinch it can function as lingerie. But that's about as far as that goes.

And why all this Victoria's Secret hate? I'm barely a 32B; some of us need all the help we can get


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Rowan said:


> I will share this about lingerie. I used to love to receive, buy and wear lingerie for my husband. However, after my pregnancy, my husband stopped buying it and also stopped asking me to wear it. As time passed, his interest in seeing me in it did seem to re-awaken. But that renewed interest accompanied a serious lessening of the emotional intimacy of our marriage. I eventually found myself feeling, far too often, as if I were merely a warm hole for my husband - a toy or a doll. His strong, urgent, nearly manic-toned suggestions for me to wear lingerie that was no longer pretty or feminine but more "hard-core" if you will, did nothing to alleviate my feelings that our sex life really had little to do with me as a person. In other words, since I already felt like a human blow-up doll for my husband's use, him wanting to dress up that doll in kinky outfits didn't really do much for me. I started to really push back on wearing lingerie. I needed him to see "me" and it felt like the lingerie was just another distraction allowing him to avoid that.
> 
> I think some women simply enjoy lingerie for their own pleasure - they personally feel sexy wearing it even if no one else sees it. But for women who don't really fall into that category, the quality of the overall relationship matters. A woman who feels loved and desired for herself and who trusts her partner will be much more up for "dressing to please" her mate.


Oh Rowan, I hope things are better now. I think it's amazing how some men don't understand how vital that connection is because without it, we do feel like the closest most easily available orifice.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Forget Victoria's...

La Perla New Arrivals | La Perla (United States)

The most beautiful lingerie ever!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Oh Rowan, I hope things are better now. I think it's amazing how some men don't understand how vital that connection is because without it, we do feel like the closest most easily available orifice.


Thank you, Anon. Yes, things are much better now, but not in the way you might have meant. Our divorce will be final in about 3 weeks. I am happy and feeling much stronger, healthier, and more confident and at peace now than I have for many, many years.


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

Mavash. said:


> She's right they don't.
> 
> They don't make flattering lingerie for busty women.
> 
> Most if their stuff is for C cups or smaller.


Sooo true! Nothing really works for larger natural breasts. I usually end up wearing my own sexy bra under a lingerie outfit. I think this is why I like sheer tight tube dresses.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Most of the women do not measure up to what is put out there for us to measure up to (models, air brushed, plastic surgery). When one is bombarded with all those images, it is pretty easy to be hard on yourself about your own body. 

I used to be extremely shy, and still have my moments. I was not one to parade around and was embarrassed about the less than ideal portions of my body. It has taken a lot of work, on my part, to learn to love myself more and be comfortable with how I look. Now I am more open to more kinds of lingerie, rather than just things that covered everything. 

Many places don't have lingerie that fit women that are not average build, breast size, waist length etc. I have a long waist so many teddies and such are not an option. Large breasts also complicate things. 

I do like the feel of silky materials against my skin and I try to find lingerie that is flattering to my body and my style. I have found many items here Lingerie & Sexy Apparel » Chemise - A Place For Passion that are cheaper in price, nice silky materials and stretchy to accommodate various body shapes, however there are few that accommodate larger breasts. 

Plus-Size Lingerie - Plus Size Lingerie Sale - Sexy Plus Size Lingerie has some nice lingerie for plus sized women and larger breasted women

Sexy Plus Size Lingerie – Ultimate Plus Size Lingerie, Panties, Corsets, Bras, Costumes & Camis is another good one for plus size and larger breast size

It can also be helpful when a man demonstrates a desire to see you in lingerie, or naked, or just a peek at some part of your body. Compliments are nice too.

I agree with boudoir photos from a good photographer can do a lot to make a woman feel good about herself and how she looks in sexy lingerie and such. It can show us how others see us, focusing on our best features and flattering poses and camera angles. 

In many cases it really comes down to being comfortable in your own skin and loving yourself. 

If you can get her to find things that make her feel special and/or sexy, that is a good start. It is not about fitting into a mold that advertising has created, it is about finding those little things that make us feel good. 

It could be a pair of pretty panties instead of the usual practical ones. It could be a silky robe rather than a flannel or terry robe. Even a small step in the direction of sexy, can lead to the path to lots of sexy.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

The only thing plus sized about me are my boobs. LOL


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> The only thing plus sized about me are my boobs. LOL


That is my daughter's plight too. She is a size 6 to 8 with 36GG. She has issues with all kinds of clothes. Dresses and lingerie being the most difficult to find. Custom is out of her budget.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Lingerie can be tricky. I rather buy it on line but you really have t know what works for you. I'm rather short but every thing on me is big. Bootielicious butt big breasts thunder thighs and big calf. So my parts are all even but I have to make sure what I buy is not better suited for a tall long leg woman. 

But the thing with lingerie and my H is this: taking it off in 10 second or less! Because I want to prance around in it for a while and be frisky. Most time when wearing it I will put it on before he get home and meet him at the door and have plans to work up to taking it off but we never even make it past the living room (and our "good furniture" LOL). I even try cooking in it think that maybe he see me cooking in lingerie he know I have "plans". But nope. 

So men if you see wife with it on just relax and let her run the show!


----------



## PleasePleasePleaseLetMe (Nov 15, 2014)

I am a married man in mid forties, my wife knows I really love it when she wears anything sexy for sex, but hardly ever does, less than a dozen times in nearly twenty years. I am desperate for this dimension to our love-life (which is healthily regular I think).


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

PleasePleasePleaseLetMe said:


> I am a married man in mid forties, my wife knows I really love it when she wears anything sexy for sex, but hardly ever does, less than a dozen times in nearly twenty years. I could kill myself.


It could even be a sexy bra and panties that you get to witness and remove yourself, huh?


----------



## PleasePleasePleaseLetMe (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes. Anything.


----------



## PleasePleasePleaseLetMe (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes, I have told her everything, but she doesn't say what she wants. I expect I do not satisfy.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm probably a US size 4 and I take a 30DD bra which is extremely difficult to get hold of on the mainstream market, let alone on the sexy lingerie market. I have to order bras online from a specialist provider, so buying sexy lingerie is pretty difficult.

I tend to need my underwear to be comfortable so I buy good bras and wear boy-style pants. That said, I do have some quite sexy camis and thongs that I used to wear to bed and H seemed to like them. However, getting into bed with your sexy stuff on and being ignored became a little embarrassing so I stopped (I'd always have to remove the thong to sleep anyway as they are so damned uncomfortable). 

On the first H birthday we spent together 18 months ago, I'd ordered a fishnet bodystocking as he'd expressed an interest. When we got back from the local bar, I told him to get into bed as I had a surprise for him. I went into the bathroom, donned the bodystocking and then went into the bedroom. His eye lit up, but by the time I got to the top of the bed (I was crawling up him, nuzzling him all the way) he'd fallen asleep. I haven't really bothered since then - I feel a bit of a fool prancing round looking sexy and being totally ignored.


----------



## PleasePleasePleaseLetMe (Nov 15, 2014)

I do not want to speak to soon, but the other night I could not stay silent any longer (no pun intended; I read some threads about being honest and talking..), and maybe she now realises the anguish this has caused me over the years. I've not mentioned TAM, as she would be mortified. I told her how much I wanted her to wear sexy things, and that without it I also found her incredibly sexy. She said she did not think I was 'strange' (I'd asked if she thought I was a perv), and promised to wear things more regularly. It has been like a weight is lifted from me. For the first 12 or so years we've been together I would buy her nice things, all of which has lined drawers, so I gave up. Maybe now things will change, I honestly thought she was just being cruel to me. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

OP Teddies and corsets are the wrong choice for that canvas. Babydoll is what you want but chuck the matching Thong.
MN


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

always_alone said:


> I find it mostly uncomfortable, mostly silly,.and don't really get the sex appeal of most of it.
> 
> My H never asks me to wear it, never buys it, and doesn't seem to care about it one way or the other. Naked is better, IMHO, and we'll both often just hang out that way when alone.


This is exactly what I was going to write!

My SO prefers me naked, or in a tank top and a thong or bikini panties, or in his oversized faded 30-year-old t-shirts.

I'm glad he feels this way, it's exactly my take on it too. I hate all the itchy lace, the fact that most of it is ill-fitting, and I just feel uncomfortable and downright silly in it.

He would much rather see me in my fluffy white spa bathrobe with nothing on underneath!


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Rowan said:


> Thank you, Anon. Yes, things are much better now, but not in the way you might have meant. Our divorce will be final in about 3 weeks. I am happy and feeling much stronger, healthier, and more confident and at peace now than I have for many, many years.


That is the bad things about fetishes, it is no longer the person that excites you, but rather the object, or the service.

I hope you find better in life, someone that sees you as a person.


----------



## MysticTeenager (Aug 13, 2013)

i LOVE lingerie. Before our wedding, I went crazy and bought so much lingerie. I wore it every chance I get and always want to buy me. I recently have put on a few pounds and dont really like the way i look. I was a uk size 8 now maybe im a 10. My husband said he thinks I look better than I did and that he likes curves much more than me being too thin. I appreciate his comments but still dont feel very confident, I dont like to wear my lingerie now that much as I dont feel very attractive and feel quite shy. But, I still wear it for my H. 

I think you should buy her some lingerie, but nothing too ott, and lay it out for her and ask her to put it on. It sound like she isnt confident either. Try and help her with that.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evenign mysticteenager
If your husband says that you look good in lingerie, then you do. Don't worry about it - men tend to see what they want to see. 




MysticTeenager said:


> i LOVE lingerie. Before our wedding, I went crazy and bought so much lingerie. I wore it every chance I get and always want to buy me. I recently have put on a few pounds and dont really like the way i look. I was a uk size 8 now maybe im a 10. My husband said he thinks I look better than I did and that he likes curves much more than me being too thin. I appreciate his comments but still dont feel very confident, I dont like to wear my lingerie now that much as I dont feel very attractive and feel quite shy. But, I still wear it for my H.
> 
> I think you should buy her some lingerie, but nothing too ott, and lay it out for her and ask her to put it on. It sound like she isnt confident either. Try and help her with that.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr.Fisty said:


> That is the bad things about fetishes, *it is no longer the person that excites you, but rather the object, or the service.*


Very astute observation Mr. Fisty. Some people can keep their "play" in check. Sadly, others just keep ramping it up past the point of healthy experiences.

(And I'm not knocking people who like lingerie . Just agreeing with the position certain people take on fetishes--maybe a topic for another thread )


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I like lingerie... whether it's something a bit rock-chick or pretty and feminine. I'm glad that my husband likes it too. I see it as an expression of my sexuality. Yes, we've been 'sold' that idea, but I embrace it just the same. There's something about the ritual around getting ready that I enjoy. Putting on the thigh-highs, the dress, the shoes, and ready to go out. _Preparing the sexy_, haha. It's not needed to feel sexy but I can't think of a time I've worn nice undergarments or lingerie and felt _un-sexy_. I like the fun and flirtation of it! But everyday life is a reality too and those reliable hipster cottons have their place! I also appreciate being naked as well as simply wearing dossing-around-the-house-gear for comfort. 

My husband doesn't need lingerie to find me sexy but enjoys it too. He likes variety, as do I. He'd also find me sexy in just tshirt and undies or even his old Dr Who tshirt or the crop-tops for the gym..... naked is a given. 

Why do I like it? because I think lingerie is a sexy tease and can make an outfit feel complete.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

happy as a clam said:


> Very astute observation Mr. Fisty. Some people can keep their "play" in check. Sadly, others just keep ramping it up past the point of healthy experiences.
> 
> (And I'm not knocking people who like lingerie . Just agreeing with the position certain people take on fetishes--maybe a topic for another thread )


 Maybe I ought to return the cape and utility belt.

I'm just batty for Batman.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The thread reminded me of this commercial, even though I haven't personally bought Agent Provocateur yet because I wouldn't want to spend that much! Still, I absolutely see the sex appeal of lingerie even though it's not needed as such. Ladies, I say have fun with it and try out different garments for the fun of it, if that's your thing. 

Kylie Minogue's Banned Agent Provocateur Commercial - YouTube


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

The look on his face when I wear sexy lingerie is about the best expression I have ever seen. I feel sexy as hell and powerful.


----------



## brandybiz (Nov 19, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> My wife is a size 3 with a 34DD bust. And yet she claims that nothing from Victoria's Secret will fit her.


As mentioned, that's correct. I am also a 34DD or sometimes 34F depending on brand, and have a hard time shopping there as well. I do know that if you like VS, you can buy ONLINE and there is a broader selection of sizes and choices. so while what's in store doesn't fit, online stuff will and they have a great return policy. I have good luck with fredricks of Hollywood and Yandy.com is my personal favorite, there is a big selection and it is affordable and the service is great. 

That being said, this subject depressed me. Our spare bedroom closet and chest is full of it and over half has never been worn. If I wear it for him he isn't interested and I get my feelings hurt that I dressed up for nothing, and he rarely ask for it himself. When he is the in the mood for sex, he does like it, he is just rarely in the mood. 
Men, if your woman goes thru the effort and dressed up, be sure to show you apprechaite it or you will have one pissed of lady to deal with. There is nothing worse then being turned down after you went all out.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
I always appreciate it when my wife wears lingerie. Its not that she needs it to look good, but its really nice that she wants to look sexy. I love the "what will she be wearing when I get home" mystery each evening.


----------

